# Datums- und Währungsformatierung in Wordtabelle



## bardino (28. März 2006)

Hallochen,
ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ich will Daten aus einer Access-Datenbank über einen Seriendruck in einer Word-Datei ausgeben. Leider ist mir die Formatierung von Datum und Währung bisher nicht gelungen.
Die Daten sind teilweise in einer Word-Tabelle eingebunden. Leider habe ich hier nicht die Formatierungsmöglichkeiten wie in Excel. Eine Excel-Tabelle einzubinden ist auch nicht möglich?!, da ich hier die Felder für den Seriendruck nicht einfügen kann. 
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## advin (24. Mai 2006)

Probiers mal hier:
http://www.gmayor.com/formatting_word_fields.htm

mfg


----------

